# American Top Gear? Say it isn't so!!



## gunshow86de (Dec 5, 2010)

So apparently the American's have stolen yet another classic British show and made it worse. 

Top Gear &mdash; History.com TV Episodes, Schedule, & Video

Seriously? These American hosts have zero charisma. Ninety percent of the reason British Top Gear was great was the hosts. You can't just replace Hammond, Clarkson and Captain Slow.

My apologies go out to all the Brits.


----------



## Nickthebogan (Dec 5, 2010)

The aussie one is total shit aswell.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah, the American one is BEYOND rubbish.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Dec 5, 2010)

Worst Top Gear..............






















... In the world


----------



## liamh (Dec 5, 2010)

fucking americans ruining everything


----------



## jymellis (Dec 5, 2010)

i dont like the hosts, but the episode where the guy drives the evo through the snow while racing skiers. that was fookin awesome!


----------



## 7string_dreamin (Dec 5, 2010)

A lot of people hate, but I enjoy the show. The EVO part was sick too.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 5, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i dont like the hosts, but the episode where the guy drives the evo through the snow while racing skiers. that was fookin awesome!



I guess it's different for me, since I'm not that into cars. But I loved the British hosts' sense of humor. The "rally" shows were the best, especially when they took the shitty cars across the southern US. 

I tried, but I just can't enjoy it with these duds for hosts.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 5, 2010)

I am a HUGE fan of the British show, and the American show is pretty much awful due in no small part to the incredibly wooden personality of the "driver" guy. Sure, driving the Evo in snow was cool, but the American show rips everything straight from the British one without keeping any of the charm.

At the very least, they needed to name their "Stig" something other than "Stig."


----------



## JamesM (Dec 5, 2010)

liamh said:


> fucking americans ruining everything



Oh yeah, sorry for inventing the Internet, toilet paper, lasers, sliced bread, and light bulbs. I forgot we shit on everything.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 5, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Oh yeah, sorry for inventing the Internet, toilet paper, lasers, sliced bread, and light bulbs. I forgot we shit on everything.



Let's not forget democracy, pizza, Mexican food and FREEDOM; you're welcome.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 5, 2010)

The Republic Democracy was actually a concept stolen from the Iroquois League. But I guess those are technically Americans!


----------



## Dan (Dec 5, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Oh yeah, sorry for inventing the Internet, toilet paper, lasers, sliced bread, and light bulbs. I forgot we shit on everything.



Sorry to burst your bubble but if you watched the BRITISH show QI you would know that the internet, the light bulb and lasers were all invented by other people before you guys 'invented' them. 



besides. WE INVENTED YOU


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 5, 2010)

Plug said:


> besides. WE INVENTED YOU



Take 1. To be fair, we weren't a country until we kicked your limey asses off _our_ content. 




Take 2. INVENT THIS!!! OHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## ivancic1al (Dec 5, 2010)

Original top gear cannot be equaled...so they should just broadcast that in America, instead of trying to do terrible dumbed down version of it domestically.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 11, 2010)

Plug said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but if you watched the BRITISH show QI you would know that the internet, the light bulb and lasers were all invented by other people before you guys 'invented' them.
> 
> 
> 
> besides. WE INVENTED YOU




this + your avatar pic = massive win!


----------



## soundgardener75 (Dec 12, 2010)

If you have BBC, then just continue to watch it. Some folks would want the American version, don't ask me why.

I know they're making one in my homeland (Philippines). I understand it's because there's a lot of car enthusiasts in every country, but seriously...


----------



## Daggorath (Dec 12, 2010)

Same with the majority of American TV to be fair, over produced, over advertised, over simplified rubbish. They make the same show over and over again, for people with miniscule attention spans. Throwing money at something wont make it good. A good show made on a show string is better than a high budget unoriginal show.

Saying this, the majority of modern British television is turning this way.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 13, 2010)

liamh said:


> fucking americans ruining everything



Offended.







I am.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 13, 2010)

I just love how any successful movie or tv show from another country just HAS to be remade for the USA. For example, "Let the Right One in" was a great film about vampires that came out, coincidentally during a vampire craze in the USA. Almost immediately after the film was released, (from what I hear it was a matter of hours), hollywood bought right for a remake. (From what I have heard, the remake was pretty good, though)

I'm surprised that I haven't seen British books remade with American spelling. 

As for inventions, every culture seems to want to claim their own bragging rights for inventing everything. (I think that 24 people have been purported to have first inventeed the lightbulb, for example)


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 15, 2010)

bostjan said:


> I'm surprised that I haven't seen British books remade with American spelling.



You mean, like Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone?

Oh wait, the publishers didn't want to offend anyone. Let's make it the Sorcerer's Stone in the US instead!

Honestly, American Top Gear getting a little better with each episode. It's nowhere near the level of the British show, but it's better than a lot of American TV these days, and it gives me something to watch before the next Top Gear UK series is released.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 15, 2010)

I stand corrected.

Have any bigname hollywood films been remade by small foreign studios?


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 15, 2010)

The USA Top Gear makes me sad. Fortunately I can just watch the real version on the computer instead.


----------



## m3ta1head (Dec 15, 2010)

I thought the third and fourth episodes were quite good, they certainly show a lot of potential. When compared to the first season of top gear uk, the american version is leaps and bounds ahead. Chemistry and charisma between the hosts can't happen overnight- it will develop overtime as they get settled into their roles. 

Give it a chance guys, this is the only decent automotive show on american tv. Tune in and do your part to boost the ratings!


----------



## shadscbr (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm totally hooked on the brit TG, we watch as many old episodes as possible. I love the cars and i love the comedy....if i ever get famous, i want to drive the reasonably priced car and see what my lap time is. 

The US version, so far, sucks (ski epsisode was cool). I like Tanner, but they should have put him with a comedian, like the coked up Robin Williams and hot chesty girl...you know, properly americanize it 

The Stig has a sweet ass job 

Shad


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 15, 2010)

I actually like Tanner the least out of all the hosts. He is just so painfully unfunny. Rutledge at least acts the part of the stupid redneck and the other guy is amusing, but Tanner's attempts at humor are either awkward, badly delivered, or just not funny.


----------



## MFB (Dec 16, 2010)

It pains me to see that this is what Adam Ferrara has been reduced to


----------



## IDLE (Dec 16, 2010)

Top Gear drives a Reliant Robin to find out why it was so popular. [VIDEO]


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 24, 2010)

You just can't top the Bolivia episode. bar is way too high.


----------

